# MCP55 network drivers

## Evil.GeniuX

Alright,

I have a ASUS M2N32-sli deluxe motherboard wich uses the MCP55 chipset.

When I boot from a livecd my eth0 and eth1 are up and running perfectly.

But on my own kernel my eth0 and eth1 are not even recognized...

Could someone tell me wich driver to select in the kernel?

Cheers

----------

## Zarathustra

It uses the forced-eth driver. It's found in the 100mbit part of the config. Even though they are 1000mbit.

And they work great, i have the same board. Remember to falsh the bios to the newest!

Kind Regards

Zarathustra.

----------

## Evil.GeniuX

The Livecd recognises my NIC automaticly, is there any way to see what drivers the livecd uses?

----------

## Zarathustra

Late reply, but "lsmod" does so.

----------

## Evil.GeniuX

Thnxx

I'll try that when I have the time for it   :Cool: 

I'll let you know when i need help or what i did to make it work   :Wink: 

----------

## rgviza

 *Zarathustra wrote:*   

> It uses the forced-eth driver. It's found in the 100mbit part of the config. Even though they are 1000mbit.
> 
> And they work great, i have the same board. Remember to falsh the bios to the newest!
> 
> Kind Regards
> ...

 

Yep got me too before I figured it out  :Cool: 

One of the hazards of removing stuff you don't need... They should alias this setting in 10-100 and 1000Mbit drivers, or move the onboard stuff out of the 10-100 category into it's own.

-Viz

----------

